# Spalte verlinken mit JavaScript



## Matze112 (30. Dez 2017)

Hi,

ich möchte bei meinem Page Builder Elementor eine ganze Spalte verlinken

und der Support meinte dies geht über JavaScript, da keine Funktion dafür 

zur Verfügung steht. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll, da mir bei der

Spalte nur ein Custom CSS Feld zur Verfügung steht.

Kann mir jemand kurz erläutern wie das funktioniert?


Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## sascha-sphw (30. Dez 2017)

Ich kenne den Page Builder nicht, aber wenn Du ein paar mehr Infos hättest. Kann man Dir bestimmt auch ohne Kenntnisse über den Page Builder behilflich sein.
Was genau ist denn bei Dir eine Spalte, ein div?
Was genau verstehst Du unter verlinken? Ein Link ist ja ein Querverweis auf eine andere Ressource (URL oder Anker).

BTW: JavaScript ist nicht Java.


----------



## Matze112 (30. Dez 2017)

Ja ich meine ein div. Und zwar ist der ganze Teil mit Titel und Bild gehoovert und soll nun mittels klick automatisch auf eine andere verlinken.


----------



## sascha-sphw (30. Dez 2017)

Dann musst Du einen Listener auf das Click-Event des divs registrieren und dann in dem callback über location.href = "beliebige.url" auf eine andere Seite navigieren.


----------



## Matze112 (30. Dez 2017)

Danke für deine Unterstützung.
Kannst du mir das ein wenig detaillierter erklären.
Ich hatte folgendes probiert:

1) In der Spalte auf HTML-Tag "div" gestellt
2) eine Klasse (Klasse1) über Custom CSS definiert (Allg. CSS)     
    .klasse1:hover { opacity:0.8; }
3) Klasse 1 im Custom CSS des div eingefügt (ins passende Feld)
4) HTML Code Widget in Seite eingefügt und dort folgenden Befehl eingegeben:
    <a class="klasse1" href=www.beispiel.de">t</a>

Was hab ich falsch gemacht oder wie geht es anders?


----------



## sascha-sphw (30. Dez 2017)

Ich denke Du redest vom Frontend des Page Builders, oder? Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit über diesen JavaScript hinzuzufügen?
Wenn ja, folgendes Script sollte tun was Du möchtest.

```
var div = document.getElementsByClassName('.klasse1')[0];
div.addEventListener('click', function() {
    location.href = "http://www.beispiel.de";
});
```


----------



## Matze112 (30. Dez 2017)

Ja über Frontend. Nein es gibt keine Möglichkeit JavaScript zuzulassen, nur HTML.


----------



## sascha-sphw (30. Dez 2017)

Matze112 hat gesagt.:


> und der Support meinte dies geht über JavaScript, da keine Funktion dafür



Laut Support sollte es ja irgendwie möglich sein.


----------



## Matze112 (30. Dez 2017)

Ich hab kein passendes Widget gefunden. Ich muss nochmal beim Support nachfragen.


----------



## Matze112 (30. Dez 2017)

Danke bis dahin und einen guten Rutsch


----------

